# Kayak transport question



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

What are some ways that you can put 2 kayaks on the top of an SUV. I need suggestions. A trailor isn't an option


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Depends on the width, you may be able to strap them flat side by side on the roof rack. I had my Future Beach and my brother's Current Designs(narrow yak) on my Trailblazer roof rack. You could get 2 J-carriers. I normally only load one, hopefully someone can provide more ideas

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

So I take it no roof rack?


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

No I do not have any cross bars


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

U could go the foam route or I would get roof racks if you like your suv....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bret has some of these at Columbus Kayak. They're pretty badass. One of the best methods I've seen for under $100.
http://www.maloneautoracks.com/handirack.php


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And if it's just two kayaks, I've opened up the rear hatch and just stuck them out the back many times.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You can order cross rails for your SUV from Amazon. I did for my Honda CRV (approx. $110) and now have roof rails for my Civic...from Amazon, recently for $80. Cross rails make it so much easier on loading them and the wear & tear on the vehicle. 



If I can carry them on a Civic like this, roof rails are an improvement.



Bowhunter57


----------



## wildbill26 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey bow hunter any chance you could you send me a link to that rack on amazon? I'm having some trouble finding it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

wildbill26 said:


> Hey bow hunter any chance you could you send me a link to that rack on amazon?


wildbill26,
Here ya go! Always glad to help out another kayaker.  Just make sure that the roof rack that you order IS SPECIFIC TO YOUR CAR. The one that I ordered fits like a charm and all I have to use to hold my kayak in place are 2 cinch straps. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FAARZKI/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1"]Amazon.com: LT Sport ® UCB4DA47 Roof Top Cross Bars Rack Carrier Compatible with Sedan/Coupe/Hatchback/Wagon: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41sVI%[email protected]@[email protected]@41sVI%2BBvssL[/ame]

Bowhunter57


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i would highly recommend ordering crossbars or picking some up from a junkyard for your car for the roofs' sake. it's easier if you have a roof you can scratch up because foam pads don't always work out with multiple kayaks. we've had 4 kayaks on top of of mid 90's accord before. you just have to crank the crap out of the straps just be careful not to buckle in your kayak plastic.


----------

